# exo terra mvb?



## adam1120 (Jun 29, 2011)

has anyone ever used it? any negative things? should i get it? for a 4o breeder reptisun broke i dropped it brand new opps


----------



## james.w (Jun 29, 2011)

If you are talking about the SolarGlo, I have used them on my Tegu and Rhino Iguana since I got them. I have no complaints.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 29, 2011)

I use them too, also no complaints they really get the job done


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks ima be gettin that this weekend at petsmart think its only 30


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 29, 2011)

I use the 125 on 2 smaller cages and I think the other is 160, they last 6 months and put out good solar reading, I use them because I havent got into buying bulbs online and exo terra seem to be the only ones I can find local. I have nothing negative to say, Ive use them in 3 enclosures. the only thing is that there are ones that last a year and that put out a stronger solar reading. if you are into ordering a bulb online you might find stronger, just my share on what Ive seen out there, the one year is Mega Ray, a few people swear by them.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 29, 2011)

do powersuns last a year or only 6 months?


----------



## james.w (Jun 29, 2011)

The only way to be sure how long a bulb will put out decent UVB is to get a solar meter and check the bulb yourself.


----------



## chelvis (Jun 29, 2011)

Most bulbs will only last 6 months with good UVB out put. I replace mineafter 7 months even if it still works.


----------

